
Start a Paid Newsletter - zxlk21e
https://indiemailer.com/read/why-you-should-start-a-paid-newsletter/
======
sdan
+1 for this, although I’d argue going with ghost and their new subscription
service is better all-round (I’m biased because I’ve stuck to ghost for 3
years).... although mailing isn’t built-in

------
lethologica
How serendipitous that I was just commenting about this very subject just a
few days ago [1].

This is something I've always been interested in trying out, and I actually
enjoy the writing process. It's just... I'm not that interesting. I just can't
imagine a world where someone would pay to read what I have to write.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21395014](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21395014)

~~~
faizshah
I have struggled with this kind of self defeating attitude for a while now. I
think it comes down to the fact that everyone has to start somewhere, if you
spent all the years you spent thinking about doing something actually doing
the thing you would be an expert right now in the thing you want to do.

~~~
lethologica
Funnily enough, the thought of that is something that increases my anxiety.

~~~
BLKNSLVR
Write and write and write without publishing. Publish anonymously if and when
you're ready. De-anonymise if and when you're ready.

My assumption is that most introverts think they're boring. Focus on details
IS boring to anyone that doesn't care about the topic. They're not the target
demographic, so, you know, fuck 'em.

~~~
zxlk21e
This is a great approach, and the way I think about it, too.

------
faizshah
How do daily newspaper reporters pull off writing so consistently? Don't the
smaller newspaper reporters write several articles a day?

~~~
mathgeek
Usually it’s their day job rather than a side project (at least historically).
They’re also publishing several articles a day, but many of those articles
have lead times rather than being written and immediately published.

------
NickEubanks
Love the idea of real data and coaching around building a true SME-based
revenue stream. I'm in.

------
seane
yes! this sounds like a good idea... signing up now.

------
snowc0de
seeing this. i’m going to consider this. ty. tysm.

